# Mask: to be or not to be



## Soccermaverick

WHEN YOU NEED TO WEAR A MASK
Community transmission of COVID-19 has increased in LA County. The risk for COVID-19 exposure and infection will continue until more people are vaccinated. It is important for everyone* to help slow the spread of the virus by wearing masks indoors. When people wear a mask correctly, they protect others as well as themselves.
  EVERYONE*, regardless of vaccination status, must wear a mask:
     • In all indoor public settings, venues, gatherings, and public and private businesses in Los Angeles
County
• On planes, trains, buses, ferries, taxis and ride-shares, and all other forms of public transport
• In transportation hubs like airports, bus terminals, train stations, marinas, seaports or other ports,
subway stations, or any other area that provides transportation.
• In healthcare settings (including long-term care facilities)
• In state and local correctional facilities and detention centers
• Shelters and cooling centers
• Indoors at any youth-serving facility (such as TK-12 schools, childcare, day camps, etc.)
• At outdoor Mega Events (events with over 10,000 attendees like concerts, sports games, and parades)
• In any other outdoor location where it is the policy of the business or venue


----------



## crush

Soccermaverick said:


> WHEN YOU NEED TO WEAR A MASK
> Community transmission of COVID-19 has increased in LA County. The risk for COVID-19 exposure and infection will continue until more people are vaccinated. It is important for everyone* to help slow the spread of the virus by wearing masks indoors. When people wear a mask correctly, they protect others as well as themselves.
> EVERYONE*, regardless of vaccination status, must wear a mask:
> • In all indoor public settings, venues, gatherings, and public and private businesses in Los Angeles
> County
> • On planes, trains, buses, ferries, taxis and ride-shares, and all other forms of public transport
> • In transportation hubs like airports, bus terminals, train stations, marinas, seaports or other ports,
> subway stations, or any other area that provides transportation.
> • In healthcare settings (including long-term care facilities)
> • In state and local correctional facilities and detention centers
> • Shelters and cooling centers
> • Indoors at any youth-serving facility (such as TK-12 schools, childcare, day camps, etc.)
> • At outdoor Mega Events (events with over 10,000 attendees like concerts, sports games, and parades)
> • In any other outdoor location where it is the policy of the business or venue


----------



## met61

Soccermaverick said:


> WHEN YOU NEED TO WEAR A MASK
> Community transmission of COVID-19 has increased in LA County. The risk for COVID-19 exposure and infection will continue until more people are vaccinated. It is important for everyone* to help slow the spread of the virus by wearing masks indoors. When people wear a mask correctly, they protect others as well as themselves.
> EVERYONE*, regardless of vaccination status, must wear a mask:
> • In all indoor public settings, venues, gatherings, and public and private businesses in Los Angeles
> County
> • On planes, trains, buses, ferries, taxis and ride-shares, and all other forms of public transport
> • In transportation hubs like airports, bus terminals, train stations, marinas, seaports or other ports,
> subway stations, or any other area that provides transportation.
> • In healthcare settings (including long-term care facilities)
> • In state and local correctional facilities and detention centers
> • Shelters and cooling centers
> • Indoors at any youth-serving facility (such as TK-12 schools, childcare, day camps, etc.)
> • At outdoor Mega Events (events with over 10,000 attendees like concerts, sports games, and parades)
> • In any other outdoor location where it is the policy of the business or venue


----------

